# Pierre Viret: beware of the temptations of Satan and the flesh



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 17, 2022)

Let us not abuse our selves, for it may seem to us that the things which we do to keep us in league with the children of this world, are not of great importance. Let us beware that Satan draw us not from obeying the commandment of GOD by the deceivableness of our flesh, as he withdrew Adam by the means of Eve, after that by his lie she was seduced, he thought with himself it was no great fault, to eat of the fruit of a Tree, but it was very great, sith GOD had forbidden it, as experience taught it afterward: for by this transgression all the lineage of man was destroyed and all creatures were made subject to Curse.

Let us never suffer therefore the word of God to be snatched out of our hands whatsoever reason, or whatsoever colour or cloak flesh can allege unto us: let us be as wary as we would be to fall into the fire, to draw back from this word, and to abandon it, one only step. For we need not go far aside to miss the way, to set us altogether out of the way, and when one is once fallen out of the way, the further he goeth on, the further he wandreth and multiplyeth error upon error: so that after it is very hard for him to find his right way, and to come thither, whether he purposed.

Wherefore to avoid the falling into the bottom of the depth of sin, let us get us away out of hand from the banks, least we plunge ourselves in deeper then we think for, and that there come not some wave which suddenly will set upon us, and in wray and plunge us in such sort among the waves, that we can never get out, but remain there all together drowned.

For the reference, see:









Pierre Viret: beware of the temptations of Satan and the flesh


Let us not abuse our selves, for it may seem to us that the things which we do to keep us in league with the children of this world, are not of great importance. Let us beware that Satan draw us no…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com


----------

